# Thank you--baked oatmeal rules!



## anonymous4_20 (Nov 3, 2005)

I made the baked oatmeal recipe that was posted here a few weeks ago, and it is SO good! And easy, too.

Thanks to whoever posted it! It's going to become our new favorite breakfast, I'm sure.


----------



## Mountain Chick (Sep 8, 2004)

I missed that recipe, could you post it? Please







: .


----------



## anonymous4_20 (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't remember who posted this originally. Please come back and take credit for this awesome recipe so we know who to thank! I'm going to try it with dried blueberries and maple syrup next weekend.

This is what I copied from the original post:

Baked Oatmeal

Not crockpot, but have you tried baked oatmeal? It is freakin GOOD!! It is not mushy at all, more like a cake texture.

INGREDIENTS:
1/2 cup applesauce (or veggie oil)
3/4 cup sweetner of your choice (sugar, Splenda, whatever)
2 eggs
1 cup milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon baking powder
3 cups regular oats
1/2 cup raisins
1-2 tablespoons brown sugar (I personally use the brown sugar splenda)
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIRECTIONS:
Beat together applesauce and sweetner of choice. Mix in eggs, milk, salt, baking powder, oatmeal. Beat well then stir in raisins. Pour into a lightly grease pie pan. Sprinkle with brown sugar and cinnamon. Refrigerate overnight.
The next morning, preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).
Bake in preheated oven until firm, about 35 minutes. Serve hot.

I like mine served with milk and a drizzle of honey over the top!!


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

MMmmm sounds good. I have one that is slightly different, and it's one of my family's favorite breakfasts, also. I will post that recipe, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Jadzia (Jun 7, 2004)

Are the eggs really necessary? I would love to try a version without eggs, if anyone knows how to do it...


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm







Off to make some for the fridge









Thanks


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Yummm I'm going to try this too, probably tommorow though.

Can I use anything other than apple sauce or veg oil. I would hate to put 1/2 cup vegetable oil in there but I don't have any apple sauce. Maybe a mashed banana?????


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

BG - I make it with coconut oil and it's fabulous.

Jadzia - the eggs bind it together - it's sort of a dense bread pudding consistancy so you would need another binder.


----------



## Mountain Chick (Sep 8, 2004)

gardenmommy- Yes, please post yours, too.







:


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

yes gardenmommy, please post it.
thank you!


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

This sounds so good! I am wondering, though, if you use applesauce, do you really need 3/4 cup sugar? Sounds like such a lot. Maybe I will use oil and Splenda. Or else just the applesauce and no sweetener...trying to limit sugar here!


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Ok, here it is. It is from a friend, who got it, I think, from an Amish family.

4-5 cups oatmeal (soaked overnight in about 1-2 cups yogurt or kefir, plus 1-2 cups warmish water)
4 eggs
1 cup sweetner of choice (can use less)
3/4 cup oil (can use less)
1-2 cups milk
2 tsp. vanilla (optional)
1 TB cinnamon
1 TB baking powder
1-2 cups fresh, frozen, or dried fruit, such as blueberries, strawberries, cherries, raisins, cranberries, rhubarb, etc.

1. Soak oatmeal overnight in yogurt or kefir. In the morning, preheat oven to 350F.

2. Combine eggs, sugar, oil, vanilla, cinnamon and baking powder. Mix well. Add milk (start with the smaller amount, and adjust to get the consistency you like), and mix again. Add fruit, and mix again.

3. Add oatmeal to egg mixture, and mix well.

4. Pour mixture into a 9" X 13" pan. Bake at 350F for about 1 hr., or until set. You can bake it on a lower temp. for longer, or a higher temp. for less time, if necessary. I've done it both ways.

5. Serve warm with yogurt, cream, milk, or applesauce. Very good cold, or reheated.

The amounts I've listed are flexible. I usually just do this pretty free-form, so it's never really quite the same. It's always very good, though. Feel free to experiment. It comes out quite custardy, and sooo yummy! I just made it for a friend with a new baby.


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

Ohhhh this sounds good! Would it work with steel cut oats?


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

hehe, I havea different variation too!

6 C oats
4 eggs
1/2 C oil
3/4 C sugar (it originally called for 1 3/4 C but i cut it down)
2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
2 C milk

Mix all ingredients together. Bake in 9 X 13 inch pan for 30 mins (usually takes more than that) at
350 F.
Keeps in the refrigerator 7-10 days (mine didn't last that long!!).
It freezes well.


----------



## anonymous4_20 (Nov 3, 2005)

Those two new recipes will be nice for those days when I can't put the whole thing together the night before. Thanks! Nice to know it freezes, too.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

wow, so I can make this one day and have breakfast for a week?! woo hoo! dd is going to love this, she is crazy about oatmeal.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

wow, so I can make this one day and have breakfast for a week?! woo hoo! dd is going to love this, she is crazy about oatmeal.


----------



## sabrosina (Jun 23, 2003)

Oh YUM! These all sound SO good, and I especially like the one that I can mix together the night before, so I have a hot, fresh breakfast with little to no effort!

Thanks!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I can't wait to try this recipe out!


----------



## acystay (Aug 15, 2002)

need to do this but will wait until winter. too hot for the oven! I love the soaked one b/c that is how I do it too but I only use about 2 TBSP of yogurt per cup of water and oats.


----------



## Babytime (May 4, 2004)

Yum!

Do you have to overnight it or can you bake it asap? I'm too tired to go mix it now but would love to try it tomorrow for breakfast. I think my girls would love it! How big is a serving?


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

So, here's a dumb question: when you soak the oatmeal, do you put it in the fridge, or just leave it on the counter?


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

You don't have to soak it overnight. Soaking improves the digestibilty of the oats. I soak it on the counter. Sometimes my kitchen is very warm, sometimes it's pretty chilly. By the time I'm ready to use the oats, they are almost always starting to get a little bubbly.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Great, thanks for responding! They're on the counter now, so we'll be ready to eat them in the morning.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

I forgot to add before that I love putting chopped apples and cinnamon in the batter.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

I have this in my oven right now and omg it smells soooo good!


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

When I make baked oatmeal, I use way less sugar (and I sub brown for white) in the oats. It's a very easy recipe to tinker with. I love to put dried cranberries in mine and top it with a little butter and milk.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

That sounds soooo nummy!


----------



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

gardenmommy, I tried your recipe this morning, and it was fabulous! Thanks!


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I'm glad you liked it. It is one of our favorite breakfasts. It is one of the few things that I actually crave!

Oh, and I like to put chopped apples in it, too. Just depends on what I have in the freezer, dried, or fresh.


----------



## VBMama (Jan 6, 2004)

Okay, I know enough people have already raved about this, but I had to chime in! I made it this morning and it was like a breakfast cake.







I put in chopped fresh apple which baked up super yummy!


----------



## bhawkins (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, I got inspired by all the raves







and made the OP's recipe this morning. It was very tasty, but a little crumbly. It was a little less like custard than I imagined. Should I have used more liquid (or less oats)?


----------



## anonymous4_20 (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bhawkins*
Well, I got inspired by all the raves







and made the OP's recipe this morning. It was very tasty, but a little crumbly. It was a little less like custard than I imagined. Should I have used more liquid (or less oats)?

Mine doesn't have a custard texture. It's more of a muffin-like texture. I used oil the first time I made it and it was very muffin-like. I used applesauce this weekend and it was a bit chewy. I think next weekend I'll use half and half.

Maybe that was the problem with yours. What sweetener did you use? That might effect it as well.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

I'll add my rave here. I made gardenmommy's recipe a few days ago. I went to have some for breakfast, but someone had finished it off already. It was sooo good. I added dried cranberries (which got kind of reconstituted and were delicious). I even think it was a bit too sweet, though, probably a half a cup of sugar would have done it. Or none at all, and then just add some when it's served.


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

I also made this for the first time last week. I used a combination of the recipes listed here. Mainly the op's recipe, but presoaked the oatmeal and adjusted the liquids to account for the soaking liquid. I put in a combination of coconut butter and coconut oil for the oil and reduced the sweeteners since the coconut butter's slightly sweet. I noticed that when it was fresh, it tasted more like oatmeal, but after I refrigerated and reheated it, it got more smooth like a cross between a thick bread pudding and a soft muffin.

I brought some over to my friend's house and both he and his wife loved it. I just cut out a square based on how much I want to serve, heat it covered in a oven at 350 degreens for 15 minutes, and then spread butter and honey or maple syrup over it when warm. YUM!


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

ani'smommy, when my friend gave me the original recipe, it called for something like 1 1/2 cups sugar!!! I have cut it down to where I use less than a cup for the full version, and 1/3 to 1/2 cup for a half recipe. It depends also on what fruit I put in it. Apples are much sweeter than cranberries, so when I put in apples, I reduce the sweetener even more.

From a NT perspective, I really like using cream, eggs, and coconut oil. I think it makes the oatmeal so rich and yummy! It never lasts very long, that's for sure. Sometimes, I'll put the leftovers in the fridge, and just conveniently forget to mention to anyone that there is more. Then, I eat it for lunch and feed everyone else a pb & j or something! lol!

Glad it's been a hit for others as well.


----------



## VBMama (Jan 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bhawkins*
Well, I got inspired by all the raves







and made the OP's recipe this morning. It was very tasty, but a little crumbly. It was a little less like custard than I imagined. Should I have used more liquid (or less oats)?

Well, the two recipes were pretty similar, but I used gardenmommy's because it had more eggs in it - I like custardy foods and we have chickens so we ALWAYS have more eggs on hand than I know what to do with. Based on her recipe, I used only 4 c. oatmeal, soaked in the yogurt, but 5 eggs & 1 1/2 c. milk. I think next time I will make 1/2 recipe in a smaller pan because it made a lot! And I might even add another egg.


----------



## AdoptChina (Dec 7, 2003)

Anyone try this without the eggs?


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

I've done it with powdered egg replacer (thenon-egg stuff) before and it worked well.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

gardenmommy, when soaking the oats overnight should they be refrigerated or left out?


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

I asked the same question -- leave them out. I am making this again tonight, since my family ate the last batch soooo fast.


----------



## sabrosina (Jun 23, 2003)

So I've only tried one of the three recipes, the first one posted by Anonymous. And I LOVE it. I made it using half natural sugar, half date sugar. Yum.

I decided that I'd probably make this in individual 8oz ramekins next time and just pull one out each morning for breakfast. I especially like it the next day, cold, with plain yogurt and fresh fruit (peaches and blackberries) on it.

Yum. Thanks again.


----------



## Momof3inMI (Feb 28, 2006)

What kid of oats work the best? Steel cut (Irish), old fashion (regular) "Quaker Oats", or something like a quick cook?


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

oooh, a new recipe to try!


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

I tried the one gardenmommy posted using hulled oats...I think I should've added extra water or something cuz they're not all the way cooked. It tastes great though! I only added 3/4 C sugar too.

I think these types of recipes are made for rolled oats.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabohl*
gardenmommy, when soaking the oats overnight should they be refrigerated or left out?


I leave them out on the counter.


----------



## Babytime (May 4, 2004)

OMG This is so yummy! I made the OP's version but used only 1/4 cup of sugar and I used cinnamon applesauce instead of plain applesauce. The whole family loved it and it's so quick and easy!


----------



## mamajea (Jan 7, 2005)

I made this yesterday and is was sooo yummy, I even ate some for dessert with a little bit of cream poured over it


----------



## calla lily (Nov 23, 2002)

I made this yesterday/this morning. Yummy. I made the first recipe with the following changes. I made a half batch: used honey as a sweetner, 1/4 cup for the half batch, and yogurt instead of the milk, added some vanilla, and fresh blueberries instead of raisins. So good.


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

thanks calla lilly, I was hoping someone would try it sans milk, dd can hae yogurt but no milk yet. I'll try this soon!


----------



## kmama (Apr 22, 2004)

You're all making me hungry- will have to try this soon...


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

Just thought I'd share the one I was given - coconut oil









BAKED OATMEAL

3 cups organic rolled oats
1/2 cup Raw Agave Nectar (can sub honey or sucanat)
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1.5 cups Raw milk, or plain kefir
1/3 cup coconut oil
2 eggs, slightly beaten

In a bowl combine rolled oats & milk/kefir /yogurt . Soak overnight up to 24 hours on the counter to reduce the phytic acid.

(EDIT - I soaked in water and a couple Tbsp yogurt, then drained it in the morning)

In a large bowl, combine the rest of the ingredients. Then mix together with oats & milk/kefir. Pour into a greased 9x13x2 baking pan. Bake uncovered at 350 degrees for 35-45 minutes or until set. Serve with additional milk or yogurt as needed.

I added in dried cranberries and frozen blueberries. You could add in all kinds of dried fruits like raisins, figs, dates, etc. Depending on your taste some cinnamon, nutmeg, or ginger would be a great addition.

Freezes well


----------



## corrie43 (Mar 9, 2003)

Mmm I made the first recipe posted and actually ate it as dessert it was so good. I think this may help me eat more healthy because it is sweet enough for dessert, but lots of good fiber.


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

mmm I made the first recipe subbing yogurt for the milk and pure maple sugar for the sweetner, I used vanilla yogurt so cut down the sweetner by about half and it was still very sweet. Anyways dd and I both love it and its so easy!


----------



## Missy (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm really anxious to try this, but my son's allergies include dairy, eggs, coconut, applesauce so I was wondering...has anyone tried this using rice milk? Without eggs? We do have Ener-G egg replacer, but I frequently just omit eggs. We can use canola oil (soy's out) so I can replace the applesauce...How would I soak the oats without dairy or do I just skip that step?

Thanks!
Missy


----------



## tree_hugger (Aug 22, 2004)

Thankyou so much for posting the recipe!

I made it last week and it was delicious. It only lasted one day, and that was with just DH and I eating it!









I made it again last night and it's just come out of the oven. Yum!

Thanks again.


----------



## anonymous4_20 (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Missy*
I'm really anxious to try this, but my son's allergies include dairy, eggs, coconut, applesauce so I was wondering...has anyone tried this using rice milk? Without eggs? We do have Ener-G egg replacer, but I frequently just omit eggs. We can use canola oil (soy's out) so I can replace the applesauce...How would I soak the oats without dairy or do I just skip that step?

Thanks!
Missy

I made mine with rice milk. I might have made it with almond milk, too, but I'm not sure. I'm still using the original recipe, but I imagine you could just soak the oats in the rice milk for the others.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anonymous4_20*
I don't remember who posted this originally. Please come back and take credit for this awesome recipe so we know who to thank! I'm going to try it with dried blueberries and maple syrup next weekend.

This is what I copied from the original post:

Baked Oatmeal

Not crockpot, but have you tried baked oatmeal? It is freakin GOOD!! It is not mushy at all, more like a cake texture.

INGREDIENTS:
1/2 cup applesauce (or veggie oil)
3/4 cup sweetner of your choice (sugar, Splenda, whatever)
2 eggs
1 cup milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon baking powder
3 cups regular oats
1/2 cup raisins
1-2 tablespoons brown sugar (I personally use the brown sugar splenda)
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIRECTIONS:
Beat together applesauce and sweetner of choice. Mix in eggs, milk, salt, baking powder, oatmeal. Beat well then stir in raisins. Pour into a lightly grease pie pan. Sprinkle with brown sugar and cinnamon. Refrigerate overnight.
The next morning, preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).
Bake in preheated oven until firm, about 35 minutes. Serve hot.

I like mine served with milk and a drizzle of honey over the top!!

i made this today, and it was so good! i dont like raisins, so i used some fresh strawberries.... i used white sugar, and it was REALLY sweet, so next time im gonna try honey, and use a little less


----------



## marilynmama (Oct 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anonymous4_20*
I made the baked oatmeal recipe that was posted here a few weeks ago, and it is SO good! And easy, too.

Thanks to whoever posted it! It's going to become our new favorite breakfast, I'm sure.










Your welcome! I'm glad you liked it, I eat it almost everymorning.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

yummy!Gonna try it tommorow!

Anyone have an overnighter recipe for those yummy apple pancakes that you bake? Aren't they like German pancakes or something?I LOVE those.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

bumpity bump


----------



## sabrosina (Jun 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu* 
yummy!Gonna try it tommorow!

Anyone have an overnighter recipe for those yummy apple pancakes that you bake? Aren't they like German pancakes or something?I LOVE those.

I have a recipe for one, but its not an overnighter. If anyone does have an overnighter I'd LOVE it. The ease of waking up and stumbling down to throw something in the oven, showering, dressing, and finding a hot breakfast ready is lovely. Its the next best thing to someone making breakfast FOR us.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

sabrosina, I posted one earlier in this very thread that is an overnight recipe. You can start the oats soaking in the morning, then mix everything up in the evening, and bake it the following morning.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

I think she wants overnight pancakes.


----------



## sabrosina (Jun 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenmommy* 
sabrosina, I posted one earlier in this very thread that is an overnight recipe. You can start the oats soaking in the morning, then mix everything up in the evening, and bake it the following morning.

Thanks for the baked oatmeal recipe.. it rocks. Its an overnight baked apple pancake recipe that I'm after.

Know one?


----------



## mamadege5 (Jan 5, 2005)

I have two overnight recipes....Egg Sandwich Strata and Baked Orange Pecan French Toast. LEt me dig them up if interested.


----------



## FitMOmmyOf2 (Apr 3, 2005)

Ooh... another wonderful thread I'll have to swatch


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabohl* 
I think she wants overnight pancakes.

Oops! I misread what she was asking for. Sorry about that! Don't have anything at all like an overnight baked pancake.


----------



## FitMOmmyOf2 (Apr 3, 2005)

OMG, I just had the 1st recipe (originally I've made it for tomorrow morning.. but I couldn't resist lol) and my entire family loves it!!! Both of my kids (quite picky!) gobbled it up, I couldn't spoon it fast enough to DS, woohoo!!!
Thanks so much for this wonderful thread! Now I know a great and healthy meal/snack for them -and myself


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenmommy* 
Oops! I misread what she was asking for. Sorry about that! Don't have anything at all like an overnight baked pancake.

I think I've heard of yeast pancakes that you mix up the night before and cook in the morning.

My mom has an interesting barley bake breakfast recipe. It has OJ, dried fruit and spices. I'll try to remember to get the recipe from her and share it.


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

Not sure if they have a recipe for an overnight oven pancake, but www.bbonline.com has some great breakfast recipes. I've done a bunch of their overnight french toast recipes, etc. in the past for gatherings and they are usually yummy.

I need to get DS to bed so I didn't get to look if they have a german pancake/overnight type recipe but it might be worth a look


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi, I made the first recipie posted and it was yummy, but not quite what I expected. It was very crumbly... I thought you could cut it into pieces, but it just fell apart. Is this right?
TIA,
Kathryn


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Kath, mine usually turns out more custardy than crumbly. It's firm, and very good. A friend makes a version that is much crumblier than mine. Still good, but not the same texture.


----------



## Shirelle (May 22, 2006)

I tried this yesterday with egg replacer (son is allergic to egg). It was not good. It was very dense and had such an odd texture...like oatmeal that's left out to dry in the bowl or something. I think I will try it again with real eggs one day.


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

I made one of the recipes yesterday (I think gardenmommy's) with raisins and dried cranberries and it was good. I love things I can make on a sunday so we can all have an easy, healthy breakfast during the week (we do strata a lot).

I can't wait to play around some more w/ different combinations and ingredients, but I thought the recipe as-is was very good









Thanks so much for sharing. I suspect this will be a regular thing for us!! With baby #2 due to arrive in a few weeks, it is always nice to cook something that we can use all week long for breakfast (fewer dirty pans, less mess, less worry, and nutritious!!!)


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

*gardenmommy* - I love, love, love your recipe! I have tried a few of them that were floating around and never had satisfactory results. My entire family loved it and asked for seconds! I used steel cut oats (4c) and rye flakes (1 c).


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamered_mom* 
*gardenmommy* - I love, love, love your recipe! I have tried a few of them that were floating around and never had satisfactory results. My entire family loved it and asked for seconds! I used steel cut oats (4c) and rye flakes (1 c).









Yea! I'm glad it turned out for you. I got it from a friend, who got it from a friend, etc. I'd love to give her credit, but don't know who the original person is. It's something that gets a resounding sound of approval when I announce it as the breakfast plan.


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

OK I will try again. The taste was fine, everybody gobbled it up, just not what I expected. I was going to try the eggless (egg replacer) version, but now I might not. I can`t tell if DDs restlessness before bed is overtiredness or allergy induced. sigh.
Kathryn


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

subbing because I am too lazy to copy the recipe right now..

thanks sounds delish!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I haven't quite perfected the recipe to my family's taste but my mom has tweaked it the recipe and they LOVE it. She went lighter on the sweetener and uses maple syrup.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

busybusymomma, I tried it once without any sweetener, and my children's reaction was something like the following:

"ummm, Mom, there is something wrong with this"

"Mom, this tastes funny"

"Mom, I don't like this"

"Mom, did you do something different?"

So now, I include the sweetener, but cut it back drastically. I think I use about 1/2 cup instead of 1 1/4 cups (which seems like an insane amount!).


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

My dh would do that. I think he uses over 1/8 cup of brown sugar on just one small bowl of oats.


----------



## rachelagain (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm so glad this got bumped! I've been wanting a baked oatmeal recipe for quite a while-- I absolutely hate oatmeal-- I had to eat it every day growing up... but once a lady made baked oatmeal and it was actually good- so now I have one I can try! Thanks!

I have a recipe for german oven pancakes- but not an overnight one, though I would love that.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Gardenmommy, I made yours this morning (& last night







) I tweaked some things as follows:

4-5 cups oatmeal (soaked overnight in about 1-2 cups yogurt or kefir, plus 1-2 cups warmish water)
4 eggs *I used 3 because that's all I had*
1 cup sweetner of choice (can use less) *No sweetener*
3/4 cup oil (can use less) *4 TBSP coconut oil*
1-2 cups milk
2 tsp. vanilla (optional)
1 TB cinnamon
1 TB baking powder *1 tsp baking powder*
*1 cup unsweetened applesauce
2 heaping cups chopped apples*

1-2 cups fresh, frozen, or dried fruit, such as blueberries, strawberries, cherries, raisins, cranberries, rhubarb, etc.

1. Soak oatmeal overnight in *yogurt* or kefir. In the morning, preheat oven to 350F.

2. Combine eggs, sugar, oil, vanilla, cinnamon and baking powder. Mix well. Add milk (start with the smaller amount, and adjust to get the consistency you like), and mix again. Add fruit, and mix again.

3. Add oatmeal to egg mixture, and mix well.

4. Pour mixture into a 9" X 13" pan. Bake at 350F for about 1 hr., or until set. You can bake it on a lower temp. for longer, or a higher temp. for less time, if necessary. I've done it both ways.

5. Serve warm with yogurt, cream, milk, or applesauce. Very good cold, or reheated.

*I served it with raw milk over it & when I baked it, I lined the pan in parchment paper & had no sticking issues.*






















Thanks Mama!

Next time, I think I'll use coconut milk in the mix instead of raw milk & I'll mix in some chunks of mango (frozen from TJs.)


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I'm glad you liked it. I am very flexible when I make this one. The number of eggs is variable, the type of oil (usually coconut, but sometimes butter, or even olive oil), the fruit, even the amount of oats. It just really depends on what I have on hand.

The coconut milk/mango mixture sounds very yummy. I'll look forward to hearing how it turns out for you!


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

I made it today for the first time and everyone loved it. It's ALL gone!! Thanks for the recipes.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

it's baking... can't wait to try it!


----------



## rachelagain (Jun 15, 2006)

I made the first recipe this morning-- PP said it was crumbly so I added a little more liquid-- but it was nice to get get up and pop it in the oven while everyone was getting ready for the day- and it smelled so good when I finally made it back into the kitchen.
It was a big hit-- even my son who hates oatmeal and tolerates granola had seconds! It was great!
Thank you so much


----------



## sophiekat (Oct 29, 2005)

subbing so i can come back for the recipie -- sounds great!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

subbing, I need to buy eggs and milk! Would rice milk work?


----------



## NinaBruja (Jan 19, 2004)

just in case any other vegans end up on this thread with a sudden craving for baked oatmeal with no recipe to help them out









http://vegancore.blogspot.com/2006/0...aporridgy.html

http://www.fatfree.com/recipes/breakfast/baked-oatmeal

http://naialily.blogspot.com/2006/07...al-recipe.html

im going to try that last one...

i wonder if banana would work too, its my usual egg replacer of choice.
heres some more on replacing eggs http://www.theppk.com/veganbaking.html


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm making the sugar free version posted on this page. Got the oatmeal soaking in yogourt right now! Yum. I'm gonna use coconut milk instead of reg milk, as suggested. I like sweet.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Mine is in the oven. Wow, this recipe yields a LOT. I have a big pyrex dish and two muffin tins full.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

OMG this stuff is AMAZING. I followed the recipe on this page, and added in 2 bananas, just coz I thought that sounded good.

It's AWESOME!!! It's like a cross between yorkshire pudding and apple crisp. OMG. I'm on my third bowl.


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

I mixed in some cooked pumpkin and spices. Yum!


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Can't wait for tomorrow morning, it's waiting in the fridge for me now!!


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sydnee*
Can't wait for tomorrow morning, it's waiting in the fridge for me now!!









Yummy! I hope you love it.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

I was thinking of banana bread but I think I will try this... Everyone seems to love it.


----------



## sabrosina (Jun 23, 2003)

Glad this was bumped. I'm making this again tonight. Might try some of the suggestions. Like chopped apples. Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

Just adding again that this recipe is definitely forgiving as the PPs have mentioned.

The first time I made it I used raisins and dried cranberries. Tasty.

The other day I made it again w/ frozen organic blueberries. I had half a banana left over from DS's lunch, and a small amount of canned pumpkin left over from pumpkin bread. I threw it all in together, and it was really yummy. Couldn't taste the pumpkin but I subbed it for some of the oil.


----------



## rachelagain (Jun 15, 2006)

pumpkin sounds good! What a good idea- I had thought of dried cranberries and chopped apples- but I'll have to mess around w/ it more.


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Great thread!







I love baked oatmeal.

My variations: include chopped nuts; I like walnuts or pecans.

Also to reduce the sugar, I use most of a can of peaches (the kind that's canned in juice, not syrup). I chop the peaches and add most of the juice. Then I reduce the sugar. It's all guesswork; I don't have exact amounts.
ETA: I also reduce the milk when I use the juice.


----------



## Tigerius (Jul 21, 2005)

Well, I just gotta try this!!

But whose recipe to choose?? Tough decision!


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Just bumping this because I had never heard of baked oatmeal today until my aunt mentioned it. Sounds SO delicious! can't wait to try it tomorrow!


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

I LOOOOVE this recipe!!!!!!! I used the first one, VERY good! I've made it 3 times in the past month. Yesterday I used yogurt in place of the applesauce, and it turned out really good.


----------



## dvons (Aug 2, 2005)

My DH had this at his hotel buffet in Jamaica and came home wanting me to make it. We are sooooo addicted now and have it like 3 times a week.

Deb


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm making this again. It's in the oven right now!! Yum.


----------



## sabrosina (Jun 23, 2003)

The thread that keeps on giving... every time its bumped--I make it again! Thanks again and again and again for the recipes!









We're having one morph of this recipe tomorrow for breakfast!


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Wow, I love this baked oatmeal!!!!! I'm so glad for this thread, I've been looking for fast breakfast ideas and this looks perfect!


----------



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

It really does rule







I love seeing this get bumped because someone new always discovers it. I make ours with chopped Granny Smith apples and raisins, and I use maple syrup as the sweetener







My 5-year-old is so picky these days, but this is one thing I know she will ALWAYS eat. In fact, I just stocked up on oatmeal, so I'm going to make a double batch tomorrow to keep in the fridge. It reheats bee-yoooo-tifully!


----------



## natural_mama89 (May 4, 2007)

So is this custardy or cake-like? People have said both.


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

Here's a vegan version I've made...

Vegan Baked Oatmeal

2 cups oatmeal
1/4 cup brown sugar (may use other sweetner or omit)
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 cup shredded apples
1 tsp vanilla
3/4 cup rice or soy milk
1/2 cup blueberries

Mix wet ingredients into dry ingredients, add blueberries. Spread into an 8" x 8" baking dish sprayed with pan spray. Bake at 350 degrees for 25 - 30 minutes.

NOTE: I now make this recipe without sugar, adding instead 1/2 cup applesauce or crushed pineapple w/juice in with the 1/2 cup shredded apples.

BAKED OATMEAL BREAKFAST BAR
Mix up 1 recipe of baked oatmeal (without the blueberries). Spread 1/2 in the 8 x 8 prepared dish. Spread with 1/2 jar of All-Fruit or Simply Fruit (10 oz. size) to within a half inch of the sides. Spread remaining baked oatmeal over the fruit spread and bake as per recipe. Allow to cool and slice into bars.

I got the recipes from http://www.geocities.com/sandieb101/Snacks.html

When I made this I used crushed pineapple and shredded coconut and it was super yummy and very gooey.


----------



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *natural_mama89* 
So is this custardy or cake-like? People have said both.

Well, I use this version of the recipe, and it's definitely NOT custardy at all. It's cake-like and firm when it comes out of the oven, but we put ours in bowls and squash it a bit, and it crumbles in smallish, soft clusters pretty easily. I use maple syrup as the sweetener, so I cut the amount back some, and then we drizzle syrup and milk over the hot "cereal" in the bowl. So good...


----------



## Sarahbunny (Jun 13, 2006)

I want to try this - it sounds great. i can't use any sugar substitute but I do have applesauce. And I have some great honey from the apple orchard this week. But I don't know how to substitue the honey for the sugar - is it 1 to 1 or part honey, part sugar or what?

I also have a ton of honecrisp apples that I want to add, although I am not sure if they will cook well - I think they are more of a snacking apple.

Any advice? I would really like to do something like this for my dp who gets up with dd every day...they could have a warm breakfast while I sleep in - until 7:30.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

I can't believe I just prepared this instead of going to bed.







:


----------



## Tanzie (Aug 3, 2007)

oh yeah i am in love with this!!!


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

My kids loved it and each had seconds!

It reminded me of a cookie. I'd be more likely to eat it in the afternoon with coffee rather than as breakfast.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I made the gardenmommy version this morning and it was fabulous! My dd is as we speak snarfing an entire bowl.

My changes/additions were using blueberries, added nuts, threw in a butt-load (literally







) of ground flax and wheat germ. Mine came out cake-like, but like the PP you can smoosh it. It is very moist and yummy!


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

Wow!! I finally made this and it was GOOD. DH got a second helping, which lemme tell you he never does for regular oatmeal. And it was so easy.

I used the recipe in the OP, and I'm gonna tinker with using less sweetener (I used maple syrup). I also might add some chopped nuts and frozen berries.


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

Do you have to leave it in the fridge overnight? Or can you cook it right away?


----------



## davi (Jan 28, 2007)

gotta bump this! just made gardenmommy's version & it's SO good! i used steel cut oats & added some sauteed apples, crrants & cranberries & subbed sugar for maple syrup. YUM! it tastes like bread pudding but without bread. good stuff!!!


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

I made this again yesterday, and I started wondering... why baking powder? Baking powder is a combination of acid & alkaline which expands in two stages, first when it's combined with liquid, second when it's heated. Are we adding it for the little bit of expansion that is left when it is baked? Or is it for some effect during the soaking? I hope somebody knows







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anonymous4_20* 
INGREDIENTS:
1/2 cup applesauce (or veggie oil)
3/4 cup sweetner of your choice (sugar, Splenda, whatever)
2 eggs
1 cup milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon baking powder
3 cups regular oats
1/2 cup raisins
1-2 tablespoons brown sugar (I personally use the brown sugar splenda)
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

I made it today. Started it last night. ONly had 1 egg, and forgot milk, so I poured our unsweetened almond milk ontop. Covered it and baked. After about 35 mins, I turned it down to 200 and let it hang out in the oven. It's been soooo yummy. A little crubmly from less eggs. I'm going to mix the leftovers with a breakfast rice concoction for tomorrow I think.


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

can I use quick oats... I have a whole thing of them.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

glad you liked it davi! it's one of my family's favorites, and I like it because it's make ahead. it also makes alot, which is good from my perspective!

this is very flexible. you can use quick oats, but I think it would be a different texture, as they break down faster and more than regular rolled oats.

I never make it the same twice. the add-ins are different, as are the amounts of oats, yogurt, sugar, milk, etc. it's really a recipe that I make by "feel". Play around with it to see what you like the best.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

mmmm...this sounds yummy. Thanks for the recipes.


----------



## captivatedlife (Aug 16, 2006)

giving this another bump...

it's the time of year for it!


----------



## Alvenchrst (Feb 3, 2003)

subbing


----------



## NatrlCatholicMama (Feb 23, 2007)

I made the gardenmommy version a few times last year and LOVE it! I eat half the container at one sitting ... so ... I stopped making it. Of course the reason it's so delicious for me is the sweetener (I used tons of coconut oil & butter last time, and half the sweetener (maple syrup) and still ate it obsessively. So I'm finally trying it again today, but ... as a dessert. That's what it has to be for me, and I'm serving it for guests, so hopefully not much left!

I LOVE it!


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

when you do gardenmommy's version, do you have to soak the oats overnight first? If so, why? This recipe was also posted in the beginning of this thread:

6 C oats
4 eggs
1/2 C oil
3/4 C sugar (it originally called for 1 3/4 C but i cut it down)
2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
2 C milk

Mix all ingredients together. Bake in 9 X 13 inch pan for 30 mins (usually takes more than that) at
350 F.
Keeps in the refrigerator 7-10 days (mine didn't last that long!!).
It freezes well.

It seems a bit easier, and quicker.

So, if you have this leftover in your fridge, you could just take out a square, heat it up, and serve it?


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

This is the most versitile recipe ever!

I don't use baking powder or soda. I just dump a bunch of oats - maybe around 4-6 cups in a casserole dish. Plop some plain yogurt on top and enough water to make it all wet. Cover over night. The next morning, I sprinkle the top with cinnamon, a splash of vanilla a stick of melted butter and some sweetener (I used demerara sugar last time) and then I beat 4 eggs with some heavy cream, pour over the top and stir all together. Bake at 350 till it's not jiggly anymore.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Does it take a longer/different soak with steel cut oats? I made this, long ago, with regular rolled oats, and we loved it, but now we're gluten-free. I actually want to make it with buckwheat (which I'm assuming would be more similar to steel cut oats than rolled), but my first (and second) tries were failures, I think because the soak was inadequate (think hard, crunchy buckwheat grains). Any suggestions? I'd love to have this around as a snack again for the kids.


----------



## tjsmama (Jun 15, 2007)

I was wondering about differences between using regular oats and steel cut oats, too. Not that I have any steel cut oats, but it would be good to know for future reference!

And I'm a little confused about the soaking thing, too. You just put the oats in some yogurt and leave it out all night? Then you add the whole thing to the oatmeal? Do you have to reduce the amount of liquid in the recipe if you use the OP's recipe?


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

Wanted to drop in and say thanks for this recipe!

We still are making it, almost 2 years later.

It is heavenly with Saskatoon berries!!!!!


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Waiting for answers...








:


----------



## CeciMami (Nov 15, 2005)

I too wonder about using Steel Cut Oats...should I soak them overnight then make the recipe in the morning? or just add liquid to the whole recipe...I love that I could make it ahead and bake in the morning...can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Delaney21 (Oct 16, 2005)

This sounds so good! I know what we are having for breakfast tomorrow!!


----------



## davi (Jan 28, 2007)

i use steel cut oats when i make it & just doing a soak overnight softens them plenty for baking. soaking them first helps to soften the oats so it cuts down on the cooking time & i *think* it also helps to break down the phytase initially as well. hope this helps.


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

I went searching for a quick oats version that does not require soaking snce I never remeber to fix things the night before. Still fight early pregnancy exhaustion. I added canned peaches that were canned in juice. just drained the juice and stirred them in at the end. It was delish!

Ingredients
- 3 cups quick-cooking oatmeal (not instant)
- 1 cup brown sugar
- 2 teaspoons baking powder
- 1 teaspoon cinnamon
- 1/4 teaspoon salt
- 1 cup skim milk
- 1/2 cup butter or margarine , melted
- 2 large eggs , lightly beaten
-1 can of peaches in juice
-1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Directions
1.Mix all ingredients
2.Pour into a greased glass baking dish and bake at 350 F for 40-45 minutes, or until a toothpick comes out clean.

Sevre sprinkled with a little brown sugar an milk if you like.


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

Bonus! Thanks for bumping this thread - I am sure ds is getting tired of his banana oatmeal, pumpkin pancake, fruit and cottage cheese, sweet potato custard, yogurt and fruit breakfast rotation! So glad to add a new recipe to the morning mix.


----------



## Delaney21 (Oct 16, 2005)

We had this for breakfast this morning and it was great! DH loved it and said he felt like he was eating desert, not breakfast! Yummy!


----------



## captivatedlife (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
but now we're gluten-free.

This isn't baked oatmeal - but it was inspired from this thread. It has a little work needed to make it what I want, but you can play around with it too. It cam put very cake like and yummy.

3.5cup milk (rice milk)
1 cp water
1 tbs vinegar
3 cup bob's red mill *MIGHTY TASTY HOT CEREAL*

cover soak in a warm place overnight

Put in fridge. That evening (so 24 or so hours after you started) mix up and place in a greased 9 x 13 pan

1/2 tsp salt
2 eggs
1 Tbs baking powder
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup maple syrup

The next morning, pop it in a 350 oven for 40 minutes or until toothpick/knife comes out clean.

****Mighty Tasty Hot Cereal contains brown rice, corn, buckwheat, and sorghum


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mean_jeannie* 
Bonus! Thanks for bumping this thread - I am sure ds is getting tired of his banana oatmeal, pumpkin pancake, fruit and cottage cheese, sweet potato custard, yogurt and fruit breakfast rotation! So glad to add a new recipe to the morning mix.










They all sound delicious though! Would you mind sharing the sweet potato custard recipe?


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I soak the oats because I find that I digest the oats better. Plus, I like the way they cook up better, too.

And yes, it is an extremely versatile recipe. You can increase/decrease the sweetener, add more/less fruit, change the type of fruit to what is in season or in your pantry, add more/less eggs/milk/cream, etc. Do what suits your tastes!


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Someone posted this on another board I frequent and we have been making it once/ week since then. We love it!

I've tried many of the extras already mentioned, but- we also like to use some black strap molasses, ginger, cloves and cinnamon in it for a cookie-like taste







.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

i've been meaning to make this for days, but always forgot to soak the oats the night before. BUT tonight i remembered and tomorrow we'll have our first baked oatmeal. i can't wait to try it!


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I still have yet to make baked oatmeal. I really should try it soon.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

It really sounds delicious. Has anyone figured out calories/per serving?


----------



## CeciMami (Nov 15, 2005)

Made it with Steel Cut Oats and it was delish! The oats were still just a tad crunchy so I'll add 1/4 cup more milk but everything else was perfect!


----------



## sweetpea21 (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks for the gluten free recipe, we will try that soon!


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

So I made this recipe, with some slight changes (in red):

4-5 cups oatmeal (soaked overnight in about 1-2 cups yogurt or kefir, plus 1-2 cups warmish water)I used about 5 cups, soaked it overnight, though I only had about 1/2 cup vanilla yogurt
4 eggs
1 cup sweetner of choice (can use less)I used 1/2 cup sugar
3/4 cup oil (can use less)I used 1/2 cup
1-2 cups milk 1 and 1/2 cups
2 tsp. vanilla (optional)
1 TB cinnamon
1 TB baking powder
1-2 cups fresh, frozen, or dried fruit, such as blueberries, strawberries, cherries, raisins, cranberries, rhubarb, etc.I used no fruit.

1. Soak oatmeal overnight in yogurt or kefir. In the morning, preheat oven to 350F.

2. Combine eggs, sugar, oil, vanilla, cinnamon and baking powder. Mix well. Add milk (start with the smaller amount, and adjust to get the consistency you like), and mix again. Add fruit, and mix again.

3. Add oatmeal to egg mixture, and mix well.

4. Pour mixture into a 9" X 13" pan. Bake at 350F for about 1 hr., or until set. I did this exactly

I started this last night, then baked it this morning. What is the consistency supposed to be like? It was kind of custardy, but not quite like you could cut it into squares and hold a piece, it was more crumbly than that. And the top oats are a bit hard, chewable for me, but I don't know if I would give it to ds who has no molars yet. And the edges are hard like that too, not burned though, they are golden brown. Was I supposed to cover it while baking? Would this help the top oats to be softer?

The taste was good, although i would probably add a bit more sugar next time, maybe brown sugar. Maybe also some applesauce?

DD didn't like it. "I'm used to having cereal."







She is so picky and hard to please. This dish was my attempt at a healthy alternative that she would like.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 
I started this last night, then baked it this morning. What is the consistency supposed to be like? It was kind of custardy, but not quite like you could cut it into squares and hold a piece, it was more crumbly than that. And the top oats are a bit hard, chewable for me, but I don't know if I would give it to *ds who has no molars yet*. And the edges are hard like that too, not burned though, they are golden brown. Was I supposed to cover it while baking? Would this help the top oats to be softer?

The taste was good, although i would probably add a bit more sugar next time, maybe brown sugar. Maybe also some applesauce?

DD didn't like it. "I'm used to having cereal."







She is so picky and hard to please. This dish was my attempt at a healthy alternative that she would like.







[/COLOR]

Yay! DS likes it! He's chowing it down.


----------



## I-Love-Alaska (Apr 1, 2005)

Silly question- what's the difference between rolled oats and steel milled oats?? TIA!


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

I made the OP's recipe, with a few tweaks, and oh my goodness! I HATE oatmeal, but this is divine!


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FancyD* 
I made the OP's recipe, with a few tweaks, and oh my goodness! I HATE oatmeal, but this is divine!









Yeah, we loved it. DS and I ate it for breakfast everyday for a week! Convenient and inexpensive and delicious. Can't beat that.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

I made gardenmommy's recipe, but forgot the oil entirely. It is delicious! And makes a ton!

Has anyone tried cooking this in the crockpot? I think I'll try that in a week or so after we finish this batch.







:


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

I can't believe this thread is still around! Hee hee. Love the stuff; it's a fave at our house.

Now if I can just get DH to quit drenching it in pancake syrup (HFCS), I'll be happy.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

We always cover it in applesauce or apple butter. I like to top it with some yogurt. I love seeing all the ways that everyone adapts the recipes to their own tastes!


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

I made this using steel cut oats a couple weeks ago. Normally I always use quick oats (and love-love-love it). It had an almost crunchy? texture which I didn't care for. I soaked it overnight; I think about 10 hours. What do you think...next time should I soak it longer? Use more liquid? Or just bake it longer?


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

subbing cause I'd like to try this.


----------



## duckmom (Mar 29, 2007)

I made this last night/this morning for the first time, tweaking gardenmommy's version, and it was a big hit!

I soaked in peach kefir, used 1/2 C maple syrup for sweetener, used raw milk, about 2/3 C coconut oil and blackberries. I topped mine with a little more raw milk, DH and DS used a little bit of raw honey, and we all loved it!

thanks!







:


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Bump because







and I'm going to make some tonight.


----------



## sunshine&lollipops (Feb 1, 2008)

This has been a huge hit at our house! Love it  Thanks gardenmommy.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

no problem!


----------



## captivatedlife (Aug 16, 2006)

this is such a wonderful thread - bumping it up since I had to search forever to find it!


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

Mmm...







I'm going to make this on the weekend.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

OK, ya got me! This is going to be baking in the very near future







:


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

I can't remember when I found the original recipe but we make it almost weekly (we have some leftover in the fridge right now for tomorrow). I use applesauce and cut the sugar by half. Funny how I never really thought of substitutions and different variations until I read this thread. I guess we've been pretty happy with the original. I so look forward to it that I would be afraid it would turn out horribly if I messed with it. I do plan on trying some coconut milk though - love that stuff







:. We call it Oatmeal Pie. I bake it in a pie plate and serve it like a piece of pie in a bowl with a drizzle of maple syrup and soymilk. I'm also going to try gardenmommy's version. It looks like it makes more and pretty soon we'll be feeding 6 people. The original recipe won't feed us all anymore







.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

I love this thread. Thanks for all the recipes. I won't eat oatmeal plain.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Do all of these have to be refrigerated? If not, which ones can be left in a container on the counter? Would it depend upon whether (and how much) egg &/or milk it contains?

If the recipe has a cookie like consistency (which can be cut into bars) is it safe to assume it doesn't have to be refrigerated?

TIA

~Cath


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

I would definitely refrigerate baked oatmeal. You could also freeze it in serving sizes.


----------

